# National Irish Bank - Share Dealing



## ShaneMc (18 Apr 2006)

Looks competitive.....

€20 minimum with .75% for transactions up to 15000. A €40 annual fee. But for that commssion you can trade in UK, Irish, Nordic and European Shares. Bonds are .15% with a €10 minimum.


----------



## TRS30 (18 Apr 2006)

Hi Shane

Where you see that ?

A bit more expensive than Sharewatch, 0.3% commission, but cheaper annual fee, €40 againt €60 so could work out cheaper over the long-term.


----------



## ShaneMc (18 Apr 2006)

Saw it on their wesite - in their brochure on charges.


----------



## marco (18 Apr 2006)

ShaneMc said:
			
		

> Saw it on their wesite - in their brochure on charges.


where on their website is this brochure? have been looking and dont see it, whats the name of the brochure?


OK just found it buried  under the Personal Customer Packages section here's the [broken link removed] if anyone is interested with all NIB's charges


----------



## ShaneMc (18 Apr 2006)

[broken link removed]

At the bottom there is a pdf file called " Personal Fee's and charges".


----------



## paddyodoors (20 Apr 2006)

I have been wanting to get a share dealing account for ages - but couldn't be bothered to get the documents notorised...and feel that the AIB offering was just to expensive....so am glad to see some competition coming in....

If my below calculations are correct, compared to sharewatch, it works out cheaper if you make small trades of €5000 or less, but if you go above this it starts to look considerably dearer. Feel free to correct this if I am off.

NIB                                   //        Sharewatch
€ 1,000.00 .75% € 20.00     //        € 1,000.00 .30% € 30.00
€ 2,000.00 .75% € 20.00     //        € 2,000.00 .30% € 30.00
€ 3,000.00 .75% € 22.50     //       € 3,000.00 .30% € 30.00
€ 4,000.00 .75% € 30.00     //       € 4,000.00 .30% € 30.00
€ 5,000.00 .75% € 37.50     //       € 5,000.00 .30% € 30.00

I will try out NIB - if only for the fact I dont need to get my passport certified etc...since my current account is with them, which also means I have access to cash with which to trade so very handy.

Has anyone used it to trade yet?


----------



## paddyodoors (24 Apr 2006)

I dropped into to the local NIB branch at lunchtime (O'Connel St) to enquire about the investment section of ebanking and to see what was involved in opening an account.

They didn't know.

The website tells you to contact the branch, but the info hasn't filtered down to them.

will email and see what response I get


----------



## paddyodoors (5 May 2006)

Hi

I am still waiting on a response from the "secure" maile that I sent NIB on the 24.04 - regarding the investment area of there new system (not even received an acknowledgement)

has anyone else used it yet - or had a better response time from any queries than 1.5 weeks?


----------



## marksa (6 May 2006)

Hi,
the branches are still snowed under with their big bang change. Anyway, I think that the Wealth Mangament section should be able to help, not sure of their phone numbers, but they are located in the IFSC where the switch is 484-2257


----------



## Oracle24 (6 May 2006)

Excuse my ignorance but how do these share dealing accounts work? Whats the advantage over just buying and selling shares? I have some money ready to invest so this is of particular interest to me



Thanks


----------



## Jane1 (7 May 2006)

The only time I have bought shares was with AIB a few years ago and I was charged 70 euro for each transaction plus 1% government fee. I don't know anything about dealing online but from what I can see even though the share deal charge is low online the quarterly fees can add up to alot over a number of years. Is this correct or is there some sites that have no fees like this?


----------



## kraggy (7 Mar 2007)

Has anyone here used this NIB online share dealing service?  

Charges seem attractive but some people had problems with it before i think.  

Would you recommend?  

thanks, k.


----------



## Omega (7 Mar 2007)

I signed up a few months ago and have done two small trades without any problems. They also waived the annual fee (for year one at least), so I've no complaints so far. You can also "dematerialize" any existing share certs into the account, if you like.....


----------



## kraggy (7 Mar 2007)

thanks for that omega. 

can't make out all the charges from the pdf other than the transaction charges.  

what other charges are there? is it just annual maintenace?

and are the transaction really as cheap as .75%?

thanks again, 

k.


----------



## Omega (7 Mar 2007)

kraggy,
Yes, 0.75% (euro 20.00 minimum), plus government stamp duty at applicable rate. They waived the annual fee as a sweetener - they're probably anxious to get clients signed up. I hope it stays waived next year but I'm not holding my breath.....


----------



## kraggy (8 Mar 2007)

thanks alot for that omega.  

thinking of moving my account to aib.  

good info, thanks again. 

k.


----------



## skyblue (8 Mar 2007)

I have used it to trade. It is very easy to use. 

Branch do not reply to emails.


----------



## kraggy (8 Mar 2007)

thanks skyblue. 

can you view your portfolio on screen with the current value of your stock?


----------



## argolis (8 Mar 2007)

You can see the current value easily, but it's more difficult to find the price paid for a stock which is annoying. The interface is decent enough, however I'm personally looking at moving as they only support major markets, i.e. not the London AIM and others, and particularly because my experience of their customer service is not good. Getting a response or getting them to do anything takes ages and requires lots of following up.


----------



## kraggy (8 Mar 2007)

Great help. thanks

1 more question.  can you see the current price of a stock that you're buying or does it just offer an "at best" service?

thanks again.

k.


----------



## zachler (8 Mar 2007)

Like most NIB services, they make it as difficult as possible for you to set it up but once its up and running it works just fine.  I was already an NIB customer.  Their Baggot St branch in Dublin knew very little about it.  I've made 3 share purchases with it so far.  The upper limits customers can set are handy.  The interface is grand once you get the hang of it.  If NIB got their act together and marketed this properly they could do well.
We've all read about the many issues with Sharewatch.


----------



## Daddy (9 Mar 2007)

A couple of posters mentioned that the annual maintenance fee of Euro 40 was waived.

How did you get it waived ?

Did you contact them before your first trade ?

I have a custody account set up quite a while and ready to go.

Will my account automatically get hit the minute I do my first trade ?

So in all just wondering how you managed to get it waived ?


----------



## Omega (9 Mar 2007)

_A couple of posters mentioned that the annual maintenance fee of Euro 40 was waived. How did you get it waived ?_

When I asked the bank contact (I dealt with the Limerick branch) about the annual fee, she said that they would waive it for the first year - I didn't really have to push her to get this concession, so I guess if you ask for it you might just get it.....


_I have a custody account set up quite a while and ready to go._
_Will my account automatically get hit the minute I do my first trade ?_

Once the custody account is set up, you can then use the service. If you make a trade, there is a three-day period before your current account is debited.


----------



## Daddy (9 Mar 2007)

Thanks Omega.

Will ring them first before I do any trade to try and get the first year waived.


----------



## SlurrySlump (11 Mar 2007)

Kraggy. That is a very important question and must be considered. When trading I always have a window open with live trades taking place so I can monitor the price I am getting. I deal with an Irish broker who offers me a lower cost service as I trade regularly. When I trade, I know the live bid offer spread, and can see my trade being executed live on screen immediately. This "at best" service is for the birds I'm afraid. I would be interested in an answer to kraggy's question as the charges seem slightly better than what I am paying at present although I do get share certs and can hold a debit sterling account and credit Euro account, one offset against the other, to avoid currency charges.


----------



## marshmallow (20 Jun 2008)

Hi there, just reopening this thread to ask for an update on how members are finding this service? Is it suitable for complete share-trading novices to use ie someone who has never bought or sold a share in his life but would like to start?


----------



## trader69 (20 Jun 2008)

Hello, with nib can you sell stock and rebuy new stock same day.


----------



## twofor1 (20 Jun 2008)

marshmallow said:


> Hi there, just reopening this thread to ask for an update on how members are finding this service? Is it suitable for complete share-trading novices to use ie someone who has never bought or sold a share in his life but would like to start?



 I’m a complete novice and find it simple to use, can do small trades for €20 + stamp duty and no maintenance fee. Suits me.


----------



## RobbieC (16 Feb 2011)

Could someone tell me what all the fees are when you buy shares with National Irish Bank? And do they have a minimum investment?


----------



## Protocol (17 Feb 2011)

The 20 euro fee is mentioned in the post above your query.

Plus the usual stamp duty.


----------

